# Cute frogs



## orionmystery (Aug 13, 2011)

Black Spotted Rock Frog (_Staurois natator_).
















poor frog. Bone jutting out from the hind leg. Photomerged from 6 images: Photomerge 6 MPE65 shots into one | Up Close with Nature





White lipped frog _Hylarana labialis_


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 13, 2011)

Kurt,  these are really good.  I have question about your photomerge.  Did you do it free hand?  I assume you didnt change focal point?

My next question is, do people take several shots (assuming the creature isnt moving) with different focusing distance and merged to get deep depth of field?  Do you have tutorial on that?


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 14, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Kurt,  these are really good.  I have question about your photomerge.  Did you do it free hand?  I assume you didnt change focal point?
> 
> My next question is, do people take several shots (assuming the creature isnt moving) with different focusing distance and merged to get deep depth of field?  Do you have tutorial on that?



Thanks Schwettylens. Yes, all the 6 images were taken handheld and I am sure the focal point changed a little here and there but CS3 can cope with it most of the times. The only tutorial i have  is in the link i posted above.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 14, 2011)

What if I take several shots with a tripod and only change the focus points?  Will it merge the focus part?  Is there such operation?


----------



## AdamIsMyName (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice shots!

Schwettylens, 

If you take a bunch of shots all at different focus distance (especially using a tripod) before the subject moves, then you can stack them.  If you are using photoshop you just open all of your images into 1 photoshop file, select them all, auto align, and then auto blend.  If the subject didnt move at all and the changes in focus distance are very small from image to image it should work good.


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 14, 2011)

Schwettylens, that's called focus stacking and it's great for increasing the DOF. It can be done in CS4 and 5, and also with combinez freeware or other non-free softwares like helicon focus, zerene.


----------



## Farm4chorses (Aug 16, 2011)

very nice shots


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 17, 2011)

Farm4chorses said:


> very nice shots



Thanks, Farm4chorses.


----------



## Omofo (Aug 22, 2011)

I am always delighted by your posts, keep up the great work.


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 23, 2011)

Omofo said:


> I am always delighted by your posts, keep up the great work.



Thanks Omofo.


----------

